# My daughter gets to be a "shop shooter"!



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

It all depends on how much she wants to shoot. My son's schedule is one that he set on his own to challenge himself. I post it here merely as an example. 

My 7 year old son's shooting schedule entails:

Sunday - No shooting (usually)
Monday - No shooting (usually)
Tuesday - Lesson with his coach (which isn't me - it's an Olympic shooter that teaches), about 100 shots
Wednesday - 100 shots at a minimum at home
Thursday - 100 shots at a minimum at home
Friday - 100 shots at a minimum, of which 50 of them are for a Vegas 450 league
Saturday - JOAD class, about 50-100 shots.

He shoots out to 30 meters regularly for outdoor FITA competitions, and shoots 18 meters (20 yards) for his indoor and Vegas spot leagues. His bow is set up to shoot heavier Easton XX75 Gamegetter 340 spined arrows so he can cut lines. 

I don't necessarily recommend (as an instructor myself) that someone shoots that much unless they have the drive to do so on their own. I trust my son to shoot in our backyard lane, so he'll do so on his own without too much issues and without too much problems motivating him to do it. He just likes shooting.

With that being said - find out how comfortable she is shooting "x" amount of shots per week. At this age, you have a challenge of constantly compensating for when your kid grows and adjusting form and other stuff to the physical growth. 

I would recommend that she starts off with about 100-200 shots a week, and work it up from there. 200 shots a week is 50 shots, 4 times a week. That is a good, doable schedule that shouldn't interfere with school and homework.

With regards to equipment - Not knowing what your daughter has now on her Bowtech Rascal, I would recommend that the shop help set her up with at least a single pin sight with a lens along with a good hand held release (not wrist strap - hand held!), and a good target stabilizer. If she's getting signed up as a staff shooter, then the shop needs to get her set with some quality stuff....bow, sights, stabilizer, arrows, and clothing.

NFAA Cub Freestyle rules would allow her to have a really competitive setup that would last her a while. This also would allow her to get used to good equipment that will give her good results, and will help enable good shooting habits over time.

Also - IIRC, the Bowtech Rascal is about 2 pounds mass weight. Going to a Hoyt Kobalt or Trykon Junior will mean that the bow will be a tad bit heavier by nearly a pound. I don't have any good confirmation on what Hoyt's gonna have for 2010 regard kids bows, so I'm going with what is public. Be aware that she's gonna have a dip in results until she gets used to the heavier bow.

Give her a congrats from me for hitting that mark as a staff shooter. It's a good accomplishment!

-Steve


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve for the detailed response! That is exactly the advice I was looking for. She will be shooting for Hoyt and the shop owner is looking at putting a Kobalt (40-50# limbs) in her hands. He is wanting to go with an optical sight (2x), but I'm waffling on this. In competition she is only shooing 10 yards for the next several months so an optical sight seems to be a bit overkill to me. I'm thinking a single pin setup should work fine then if she continues to prove herself we can go with something more sophisticated for the outdoor shoots. 

She is using a wrist strap release now, but I imagine that will change with the new bow as well. 

Thanks again for the information!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

A 2x lens is okay. 3x or 4x would be better.

But - the higher power the lens, the more jitter that will show up. 

Single pin's fine. For lower cost, a HHA slider (OL-5000 series) will work well.

Or, for something that will last her nearly a lifetime, a Sure-Loc Supreme 550.

My son uses a 4x lens (Feather Vision) using an HHA scope head on a Sure-Loc Supreme 550, but I'm intending for him to use that one for a very long time.

-Steve


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on her hitting "the big time"!-)

My daughter is a current NFAA Cub Freestyle State Champion at the age of 8, 

She had a great time at Nationals but was definately intimidated by the (2) 11 year olds shooting it out (600/120x -vs- 600/119x) Those gilrs _*were*_ amazing! I was keeping the "Adult Score sheet" for Ashley's lane and _I_ cried when she dropped that X on the first day. I would have loved to see a all out shoot-out between those two ladies. Can't wait to see what those two do in Young Adult next year.


Anyway, now my girl is sort of waffling between continuing w/ freestyle or jumping to recurve. Personally I'm all for her going to recurve for a while as it will only make her better if/when she goes back to freestyle, but I'm trying not to influence her decision either way. I tell her, just shoot what makes you happy.


We've had a few staff offers but not with products we already use and like.

I made the decision that "we" will not sign w/ any sponsor who we would (or did) not choose on our own just for the sake of "being sponsored". But that's just my opinion on the matter.....


BTW, Victory Arrows have been very supportive and make a great product.


Look at the trufire Little Boss hand held release. My girl tried every release she could lay her hands on at Nationals and fell in love 'w the Little Boss. Her scores jumped 10 point by simply going form a wrist to a hand-held!

Her first choice as far as fit was the Carter Chocolate Addiction II, but said it felt "harsh" going off and she could not use back tension and had to think about squeezing the trigger. Could have just been the way it was tuned though.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats! If I was 7 again, I would have loved to be a staffer for a local shop. The hard thing is to advertise properly for the shop. I know the shop probably thought of this already, but a 7 year old doesn't get into the big classes like Hunter's class, or the Unlimited class. On the other side of the coin, is the fact that all the other kids her age will want to go to the shop, and get their dads to go there. I would say to shoot, and if it doesn't work then it doesn't work. 

As far as a lens, depending on her vision. 2x is a good start for 10 yards. I am using a 6x for 5 spot now, and I need a #2 Clarifier with it. I also had a HHA Ds-5500 for 3d. I took 1st in the Jr's league Triple Crown comp. Spend the money and get a Sure-loc Challenger Ultra. This is a basic level target sight, if you willing to spend the money. Get a HHA Aperture with scope rod, and bamo you got the hottest kid sight setup ever. If I was 7, and shot in her league, id be drooling over the sight lol!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

My kids and me shoot alot I live 10 minutes from my club and we do put alot of hours into shooting ..I have had them with Larry Wise and alot of really good shooters from our club.. I like to let some of the other people work w/ them sometimes .I am their Dad and sometimes it's whatever dad !! so a diffrent person will sometimes get them to do whats needs to be done.. My sons and daughters setup is bascially the same except draw weight and length My son shoots a 4X scope yellow clairifer and so does my daughter.. Some good equipment goes a long way with kids I beleave.. My son won the 2009 Indoor Championships in Harrisburg , Pa this past April in Cadet unlimited AA class.. My son has picked up a staff position and is like the ""Poster Boy"" of the place for the youth kids..He has won alot of 3D tournaments and my daughter won alot as well.. There getting better everyday.. My thing go slow.. Hope everything works out great for your youngster...


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, my daughter ended up with a Limbsaver DZ-30 twisted down for her 24" draw length and after twisting the cables we were able to get the DW down to 35# on her 50# limbs. 

This is my first experience with a Limbsaver and it is a sweeeet shooter! We topped it with a 6x Sure lock target sight, a Tri-van vanishing rest, and a PSE stabilizer. It took her a while to get used to the heavier bow, but she is tearing up the 10 ring now! Her first state shoot is a week from tomorrow and she is stoked. Hopefully she can bring it all together. 

Not bad for a 9 year old :wink:


----------

